# Henry Miller Buena Vista saddles?



## MPaso (Jun 4, 2014)

Anyone have or ridden in the Henry Miller or Eli Miller Buena Vista saddles?


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I like mine....but I am old, and wish it had swells to use as a support when I dismount, lol!! I can no longer "step off" the taller horses. Other than that, it fits me well. DH did NOT like it, though, so try to try one before you buy one.

Nancy


----------

